# Nugd



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

New Used Guitar Day


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Very nice looking ax.ship................did you end up selling that Washburn parlor yet


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Nice! Woods?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Spruce and Mahogany made by Dave Amirault in 2003 when JDS guitars were being made.

Washburn still available


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

I believe JDS are still being made. At least David calls me every few months to see how my stock is doing. Great sounding, well made guitars. It's tough breaking into the lutherie game.


----------



## BR183 (Apr 20, 2006)

I used to own that guitar. It's a beautiful sounding guitar. You would be the fourth owner I believe.

Stewart


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 5, 2006)

Hey Stewart , I now own this 2003 JDS guitar and it is just what I was looking for.
For a guitar that has been owned by 5 people , you would never know it, as it is in like new condition.

Gary


----------



## BR183 (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi Gary,
It is a beautiful guitar. You've got a real sweetheart there!


----------

